# Oh dear - Rogers tests positive



## cisamcgu (18 Dec 2013)

From the BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/25438165


oops, probably should have been in Pro Cycling - can it be moved, or merged if there is a thread already ?

Sorry


----------



## oldroadman (18 Dec 2013)

Amazing how the media always manage to link things to Sky, even when the rider has been with Saxo for a season, and J T-L suspect values dates back to Endura days... Still, never let a silly thing like facts get in the way of a bit of ignorant mud slinging, eh?


----------



## avalon (19 Dec 2013)

Obviously he accidentally ingested some contaminated food. How could anyone suggest otherwise. He is a professional after all.


----------



## SteCenturion (19 Dec 2013)

Can't press like (in case it's true).
I believe both stories are bull & they just went for 'steak n chips' with Contraband - Doh - Contador.


----------

